# Using electric smoker with water pan.



## Bearsmoke (May 23, 2019)

I'm using a brinkman smoke and grill electric smoker. It has a water pan and I'm using a chip box. Do I need to still foil my pork butt when it gets to 160? Or will the water pan keep it moist?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 23, 2019)

Either way you want to go man butt should turn out great. Foiling is more of a personal preference thing. Helps it through the stall and some say it does keep it moist. But if you are going for bark leave it unwrapped. I've done both with great results.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 23, 2019)

I always foil my butts to help them get through the stall quicker in my MES.  That said, I'm not a fan of hard bark.  So for me foiling is a win win deal.
Gary


----------



## oldsmokerdude (May 23, 2019)

Bearsmoke said:


> Do I need to still foil my pork butt when it gets to 160?


There is no "need" to foil (wrap) your meat with or without a water pan. It is largely a personal choice. You'll find folks from both camps here on the forum (I'm in the don't foil camp unless I'm in a hurry, which you should never be when you're Queing). Try both ways and see how YOU like it best. 

Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Jonok (May 23, 2019)

I don’t foil butts much at all.  Even with a “crusty bark” once you pull them the little bits of crust just turn into pockets of spicy goodness.  The only disadvantage I see is that you lose a bunch of fat and juice that could be mixed back in with the pull had the butt been wrapped.

I agree that there’s not a wrong way.


----------

